# Anyone have this humidor?



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prestige Import Group Salvador Rosewood Humidor w/ Twin Trays
Amazon.com: Prestige Import Group Salvador Rosewood Humidor w/ Twin Trays: Home & Kitchen

Anyone have experience with this box? I am looking for something bigger that is easier to see all of my sticks. I would go the wineador route but I'm not ready for something that big yet. Plus I think this is a great looking box.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw that one the other night while browsing around there. It stood out as one of the nicer looking non custom humidors I've seen. Not sure I'm crazy about the double tray as you lose a little space, but it's a great looking box.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

It is our most popular larger desk top humidor. We can't keep them on the shelf! I love that the humidifiers and hygrometer mount to the steel lining in the lid so you don't have to worry about the adhesive for the magnets drying out. I think it is listed as a 200 count but I would call it closer to 120ish. The only problem is the digital hygrometer that comes with it is not adjustable so sometimes it is a couple % points off.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

^ What he said. I have two of them and really enjoy it. Good looking, solid construction, and great seal.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

do you have any pics?



dmanuel said:


> ^ What he said. I have two of them and really enjoy it. Good looking, solid construction, and great seal.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the humidifiers. It looks like you can remove the screws, take the foam out and replace it with beads. I am actually tempted to buy that box myself. Love the looks.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

@CheapHumidors, you have it priced at $150. That's saving a BOTL $16.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

mrnuke said:


> @CheapHumidors, you have it priced at $150. That's saving a BOTL $16.


Yea, but we don't have any in stock :^(


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yea, but we don't have any in stock :^(


ahh you failed us!! jk jk But it really is a nice looking humidor. If I ever end up needing another humidor in that size, this might be the one for me too.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

boro62 said:


> ahh you failed us!! jk jk But it really is a nice looking humidor. If I ever end up needing another humidor in that size, this might be the one for me too.


I know!!!!!!


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> do you have any pics?


Some crappy cell phone shots, but here ya go. The other one is up at the ranch so no photos of it.

Sitting on top of the soon to be finished wineador.









2 sticks deep on top









3 sticks deep on bottom


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

@dmanuel thanks! When you decide to sell one when you have too much room let me know!:mrgreen:


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yea, but we don't have any in stock :^(


Stop talking and do something about it.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

mrnuke said:


> Stop talking and do something about it.


Yea I tried but the manufacturer is out of stock. I could start building them myself but I doubt you would like the results!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yea I tried but the manufacturer is out of stock. I could start building them myself but I doubt you would like the results!


wait these aren't hand built by you? pfft now i dont want it anymore


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

boro62 said:


> wait these aren't hand built by you? pfft now i dont want it anymore


If they were hand built by me the zebrawood would be colored in with Crayola crayons and the seal would be made with chewed bubble gum


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> If they were hand built by me the zebrawood would be colored in with Crayola crayons and the seal would be made with chewed bubble gum


 would the bubble gum seal leave the cigars with a tint of bubble gum aroma? sounds like a winning idea to me!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

boro62 said:


> would the bubble gum seal leave the cigars with a tint of bubble gum aroma? sounds like a winning idea to me!


Definitely. I could use different flavors of bubble gun for different cigars. Love Liga No 9? How about a Liga No 9 with a hint of cotton candy?


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Definitely. I could use different flavors of bubble gun for different cigars. Love Liga No 9? How about a Liga No 9 with a hint of cotton candy?


I think id prefer my liga dirty rats with the cotton candy, no. 9 id have to go old school and say juicy fruit


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

boro62 said:


> I think id prefer my liga dirty rats with the cotton candy, no. 9 id have to go old school and say juicy fruit


Ha! You make me teehee


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> @dmanuel thanks! When you decide to sell one when you have too much room let me know!:mrgreen:


Glad to help and I will. Although I prefer to think of that as a lack of cigars instead of a surplus of humidor lol


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Day 2:
I have watched the review video three times. I have obsessively looked over the photos for an entire hour. Must resist temptation. :madgrin:


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Day 3:
I have narrowd my search down to two models. This is one of them. Temptation too strong. Too much pressure.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> Ha! You make me teehee


That Ammo Can Cigar Humidor Testing video is GReaT. I love it !


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

langos said:


> That Ammo Can Cigar Humidor Testing video is GReaT. I love it !


Thank you! I filmed it myself, hence the terrible quality. Strangely enough I didn't even have to bribe Jerrod to jump in that pond, he did it willingly!


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> Strangely enough I didn't even have to bribe Jerrod to jump in that pond, he did it willingly!


Oh yeah, that makes sense, to be young again. What I found strange were the boots and shorts. :chk


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

langos said:


> Oh yeah, that makes sense, to be young again. What I found strange were the boots and shorts. :chk


That is Luke, he is all kinds of ridiculous! His dream in life is to be a farmer. I don't think that is a valid excuse for boots with shorts but apparently he does.


----------

